# Here reveals britain’s ten most romantic roads



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Britain’s roads might not seem like the obvious place for a romantic rendezvous, but some streets are a bit saucier than others.

HERE, the navigation, mapping and location expert, has revealed ten of Britain’s most romantic roads should couples wish to escape for a Valentine’s Day road trip.

Couples on a first date might want to head to Bouquet Close in Buckinghamshire, while nearly-weds can take in Dorset’s Marriage Lane and newly-weds could head to Sweetloves Grove in Bolton.

HERE’s ten most romantic roads in Britain are:
◾Bouquet Close, Prestwood, HP16
◾Bride Street, London, N7
◾Date Street, London, SE17
◾Flowers Way, Luton, LU1
◾Kissing Tree Lane, Stratford-upon-Avon, CV37
◾Love Lane, Pinner, HA5
◾Marriage Lane, Sturminster Newton, DT10
◾Ring Street, Stalbridge, DT10
◾Sweetloves Grove, Bolton, BL1
◾Valentine Drive, Burgess Hill, RH15


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Only romantic by name, unless some of them have a layby tucked away to do the business!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

What about the gay lay by in Northamptonshire? :lol:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Bonar bridge in Caithness
***** lane in Worcestershire
Slag Lane in Mersey
Butthole lane in Loughborough
Spanker lane in Derbyshire
and last but not least, Funbag drive in Watford.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

You forgot

knob Lane, Matlock
****ermouth close, Surrey


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I wouldn't exactly call any road in Luton as romantic....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What makes a road romantic? 

The number of doggers? 

I've never, ever driven down any Road and thought 'blow me, that was a romantic piece of tarmac'


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Shug said:


> Bonar bridge in Caithness


Oi!! We're in Sutherland, not up there with the Gollachs. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Oi!! We're in Sutherland, not up there with the Gollachs. :lol: :lol:


oops, I best keep quiet about that one. My dad is from Sutherland....


----------



## msv (Mar 26, 2013)

Then there's the infamous "tickle**** bridge" in castleford


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Maggi200 said:


> What makes a road romantic?
> 
> The number of doggers?


When my lad was doing his Astronomy GCSE, he wanted to get some shots of some planet or another, so i drove to Hackpen Hill on the outskirts of Swindon, up on the downs with minimal light pollution.

As i was sat in the car park with him, I realised that people that there were people in the half a dozen or so cars already in the car park. It quickly dawned on me we were in the middle of a dogging site.

My lad thought it was hilarious and wanted to stay. I then asked him how it will look if the police turn up and i'm caught the the middle of a dogging site with a telescope, a camera and a 15 year old boy! He agreed..."best we move on dad!". :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2015)

*Slutshole Lane*, Besthorpe, Norfolk


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2015)

Shiny said:


> When my lad was doing his Astronomy GCSE, he wanted to get some shots of some planet or another, so i drove to Hackpen Hill on the outskirts of Swindon, up on the downs with minimal light pollution.
> 
> As i was sat in the car park with him, I realised that people that there were people in the half a dozen or so cars already in the car park. It quickly dawned on me we were in the middle of a dogging site.
> 
> My lad thought it was hilarious and wanted to stay. I then asked him how it will look if the police turn up and i'm caught the the middle of a dogging site with a telescope, a camera and a 15 year old boy! He agreed..."best we move on dad!". :lol:


Oh yeah! :lol:


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Shiny said:


> When my lad was doing his Astronomy GCSE, he wanted to get some shots of some planet or another, so i drove to Hackpen Hill on the outskirts of Swindon, up on the downs with minimal light pollution.
> 
> As i was sat in the car park with him, I realised that people that there were people in the half a dozen or so cars already in the car park. It quickly dawned on me we were in the middle of a dogging site.
> 
> My lad thought it was hilarious and wanted to stay. I then asked him how it will look if the police turn up and i'm caught the the middle of a dogging site with a telescope, a camera and a 15 year old boy! He agreed..."best we move on dad!". :lol:


Sorry but I'm just dying to get a gag about Uranus in there :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2015)

Nobody say anything about Black Holes :doublesho


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Maggi200 said:


> What makes a road romantic?
> 
> The number of doggers?
> 
> I've never, ever driven down any Road *and thought 'blow me, that was a romantic piece of tarmac'*


 oh very good - I see what you did there 

I once got stopped by Police in Bradford driving to see a work colleague to pick up some kit from his car and they wanted to know what I was doing on this road and where I was going. They even rang him to confirm he was expecting me.

Turns out I was driving down the road where all the hookers hang out and he said to me "_Oh yeah, forgot to tell you about that ... they sometimes pull everybody driving down the road _"

He lived in a flat in a Church mission place at the top of this road, where his Dad worked.


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

We have a Canal Road in Trowbridge, although some wag keeps taking the C away. That is real love.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

If none of the romantic roads are working could you take your Mrs up the dirt track?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

A few more for the road :

Brown Willy, Cornwall,UK
Crotch Crescent, Oxford
Juggs Close, EastSussex
Pump Alley, Middlesex
Ram Alley, Wiltshire, UK
Scratchy Bottom, Dorset, UK


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The Gay village in Manchester is centred around Canal Street ( apparently... ) and the "C" often gets covered up on the road signs.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

There is a Love Lane in Chatham, Kent.


----------

